
Show HN: Gifting Bitcoins without losing sleep over security - piyush_soni
https://blog.blockonomics.co/gifting-bitcoins-without-losing-sleep-over-security-1f6eb72a5f0b
======
kevinsimper
I think you could do this with Ethereum without any service holding your
coins, a smart contracts that would allow a person with the right key to
redeem the coins.

------
fiatjaf
Great thing.

